# Registos meteorológicos mais antigos de Portugal



## Rog (27 Set 2010 às 22:12)

Numa recente publicação, “Breve História da Ciência em Portugal”, de Carlos Fiolhais e Décio Martins, são referidos os primeiros passos da Meteorologia em Portugal. 

Citando algumas passagens:



> Os primeiros registos meteorológicos em Portugal datam do século XVIII. Entre 1747 e 1753 foram apresentadas na Royal Society e publicadas nas Philosophical Transactions as observações meteorológicas feitas, na Madeira, por Heberden.
> [...]
> No Continente, as observações meteorológicas regulares só começaram a ser efectuadas por Jacob Pretorius e Mario Franzini. Estão publicados no “Almanach de Lisboa” entre 1782 e 1786 extractos desses registos de Pretorius.
> [...]
> ...




Do Arquivo Regional da Madeira deixo aqui um fragmento dos primeiros registos de Heberden, relativos à precipitação no Funchal:







Conversão dos valores acima para mm/m2:


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Rog disse:


> Numa recente publicação, “Breve História da Ciência em Portugal”, de Carlos Fiolhais e Décio Martins, são referidos os primeiros passos da Meteorologia em Portugal.
> 
> Citando algumas passagens:
> 
> ...





Bem Rog os meus parabens e obrigado por este Post excelente.... 

2700 mm ano?????!!!! em Lisboa???!!! mas que sonho caso para dizer ohh tempo volta para trás.... Lisboa parecia Bergen na Noruega....Mas nunca se sabe se a corrente do Golfo nos prega uma partida ainda na nossa Era de Vida...


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Rog, não te enganaste no cálculo da precipitação total? 

Os dois primeiros anos foram bastante chuvosos, os outros dois batem mais ou menos certo com os dados actuais. Não tens os dados de Lisboa também?

EDIT: SocioMeteo, esses dados são para o Funchal.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Set 2010 às 22:53)

Fil disse:


> Rog, não te enganaste no cálculo da precipitação total?
> 
> Os dois primeiros anos foram bastante chuvosos, os outros dois batem mais ou menos certo com os dados actuais. Não tens os dados de Lisboa também?
> 
> EDIT: SocioMeteo, esses dados são para o Funchal.




Ahh Ok Fil... de Lisboa era fantastico... tambem terei de pesquisar algo...


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2010 às 22:57)

Fil disse:


> Rog, não te enganaste no cálculo da precipitação total?



Tens razão.. corrigido!






Quanto a dados de Lisboa não tenho, mas poderei tentar procurar alguma coisa.


----------

